# Kommunikation S7 300 COM -> MPI , C#



## T3DDy (21 September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,


ich bin ziemlich neu in der Programmierung und weiß derzeit nicht so ganz weiter. Deshalb wende ich mich an Euch.


Meine Aufgabenstellung:
- Aufbauen einer Verbindung von PC (COM) zur SPS (Siemens S7 200, 300, 400, Priorität ist erstmal die 300) über MPI
- lesen / schreiben von Registern
  Benutzt wird C# (.Net 3.5). Das ganze soll später unter Mono (Linux) laufen.


Was ich bis jetzt weiß (leider sehr dürftig):
an der SPS: RS-485 mit einem Siemens spezifischen Protokoll

Ich habe "libnodave" über dieses Forum gefunden, welches ich aber nicht benutzen darf.


Ich probiere mich "durchzugoogeln", bisher allerdings nicht sehr erfolgreich. Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben wie ich genauer an das Problem heran gehen soll? Evtl. eine gescheite Homepage wo ich mehr Informationen finde? Tips zum Verbindungsaufbau?


Wäre für alles sehr dankbar.


Gruß
T3DDy


----------



## Verpolt (21 September 2010)

Hallo


http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=33710&highlight=s7+pc+verbinden


----------



## T3DDy (21 September 2010)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe bei dem Link geht es um eine Ethernet Verbindung. Ich muss jedoch von der COM-Schnittstelle ausgehen.


----------



## Matze001 (21 September 2010)

Schau mal bei Deltalogic (siehe Werbung oben).

Die kannst du auch gern mal anrufen, sie geben dir sicher eine Menge Tips!

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (21 September 2010)

Schau dir mal unser ACCON-AGLink an. Das ist genau das richtige für dich. 

Demoversion für Windows

Demoversion für Linux

Oder melde dich bei Fragen einfach an vertrieb@deltalogic.de


----------



## T3DDy (21 September 2010)

Ich würde unglaublich gerne etwas kaufen, da ich schon gesehen habe, dass es soetwas gibt. Nur hab ich vom Chef gesagt bekommen, dass nichts gekauft werden soll...


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (21 September 2010)

T3DDy schrieb:


> Ich würde unglaublich gerne etwas kaufen, da ich schon gesehen habe, dass es soetwas gibt. Nur hab ich vom Chef gesagt bekommen, dass nichts gekauft werden soll...



öhm... lol? dann wirst du vermutlich nicht allzu fündig... bis auf libnodave kenne ich nämlich keine Kommunikationsbibliothek die for free hergegeben wird.


----------



## thomass5 (21 September 2010)

Da gabs glaube ich auch was http://berthel-online.de/downloads.php?catid=62
Thomas


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (21 September 2010)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Da gabs glaube ich auch was http://berthel-online.de/downloads.php?catid=62
> Thomas





> Folgende Betriebssysteme werden unterstützt:
> • Windows NT4
> • Windows 2000
> • Windows XP



Wenn es hinterher auf Linux laufen soll, wird es schwierig...


----------



## Marc_Quark (21 September 2010)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, wobei ich mich aber auch täuschen kann 
sendet die SPS die Daten an den PC mit dem entsprechenden Protokoll.
Wenn du weißt wie dieses Protokoll aufgebaut ist müsstest du diese Kommunikation in dein Programm "relativ" einfach einbinden können.

Du kannst dir ja mal das Programm "Portmon" (gibts umsonst) runterladen und
beobachten was dir deine SPS an den COM post schickt.

Grüße


----------



## T3DDy (21 September 2010)

Genau so hab ich es jetzt auch vor Marc.


----------



## Deltal (21 September 2010)

Was hat dein Chef gegen Libnodave? Ich meine du setzt dich da jetzt Wochenlang hin um Reverse engineering zu machen um dann später fast das selbe wie Libnodave zu erhalten. 

Ich meine was für einen Stundenlohn hast du, damit sich der Kauf eines Kommunikationstreibers nicht lohnt?


----------



## jabba (21 September 2010)

Marc_Quark schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, wobei ich mich aber auch täuschen kann
> sendet die SPS die Daten an den PC mit dem entsprechenden Protokoll.
> Wenn du weißt wie dieses Protokoll aufgebaut ist müsstest du diese Kommunikation in dein Programm "relativ" einfach einbinden können.
> 
> ...




Eben, und schon getäuscht.
wenn das so einfach wäre hätten die anderen nicht Jahrelang entwickelt. Siemens ist da nicht als sehr offen bezüglich des Protokolls zu bezeichnen.

Libnodave ist ja auf dem besten wege , aber in einigen Sachen sieht man schon das die anderen da mehr Manpower bzw schon länger dran sind.

@T3DDy
Wenn nix gekauft werden soll, libnodave ist free !


----------



## Jochen Kühner (21 September 2010)

Wenn libnodave verwendet werden soll kannst auch noch meine Conection Library dafür ansehen, ist so ne art high level wrapper für libnodave, beispiele sind auch dabei, dowload auf meiner homepage!


----------

